# Lighthearted's Halloween Display 2012



## Hilda

I am torn between traditional and whimsical decorations for our front porch... so we use an eclectic mix of both. 
Welcome to the Black Cat Inn ~ Please come in and sit a spell!


----------



## jdubbya

WOW!! just WOW!! That is nothing short of amazing! Great job!


----------



## Hilda

After all is said and done ~ Halloween is all about the candy, isn't it?!
The guests walk down a path surrounded by larger-than-life candy, treats and colorful characters. Most of the decorations in this scene are Christmas blowmolds we have repurposed to use at Halloween. This is tucked into our tiny front yard, but packs a big punch!!


----------



## Hilda

Hocus Pocus ~ The Gathering.
A dark Cave. In the middle, a Caldron boiling. Thunder. 
Enter the three witches.


----------



## ALKONOST

Holy Heck! I never would've thought I'd like so much whimsy! I enjoyed looking at those pics so much. If I lived close by I would've pitched a tent in your yard. Bravo to you for making your display one of a kind!! I'm sad you couldn't have a Halloween and more sad for those children that would've had a blast going through your yard  Can you pleeeeaaaase tell me where you found those large beatles in your front door display.


----------



## Hilda

Where it all began many years ago... This scene was our first staged outdoor decorating, and originally it was the little fenced-in area in the middle. It is an old abandoned cemetery surrounded by pumpkin vines, where on All Hallow's Eve, the spirits get to escape the cemetery and dance around in the light of the moon.


----------



## Hilda

It's not Halloween at our house until the orange glow of plastic pumpkins illuminates the sky. LOL


----------



## dbruner

Your display is beautiful!!


----------



## Hilda

The walk up to our house is transformed into Treat Street, and is lined with little bears in traditional Halloween costumes. Trick-or-Treat!!!


----------



## Paulaween

Magical. Not sure I saw all of these on your Facebook page. Love it


----------



## Hilda

Of course we don't have a serious scary haunted house... but we didn't feel our Halloween display could be complete without paying homage to this classic element of any yard haunt. So we decorated the side of our house with whimsical items to capture the feeling of a haunted house that the children walk past as they explore our yard. BOO!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Wow, Hilda! Your display looks over-the-top FANTASTIC !! That looks like a lot of hard work setting all that up. Sorry the hurricane had to put a damper on your Halloween.

Amazing display!


----------



## Candee

Simply amazing. Glad a lot of ppl got to see it before you took it down cause that is a heck of a lot of work.


----------



## Hilda

Down the end of Candy Corn Lane is where the toddlers must stop... Only the Kindergarten crowd is mature enough for what they will see when they turn the corner and enter Sleepy Hollow Graveyard. 
Buwahhh haa haaaa


----------



## 22606

Quite a mix of decor Looks good though, Hilda.


----------



## Jack Skellington

I absolutely love your yard. It really brightened up my evening after the disappointing Halloween we had here in the Northeast. It's not all about being hard core after all it's all about the kids at the end of the day.

Hopefully next year Mother Nature will give us a break.


----------



## Hilda

Every year, at midnight on All Hallow's Eve, the monsters gather in the deepest corner of Sleepy Hollow Graveyard for a Monster's Ball and to celebrate the significant events in their lives.
Three years ago Frankenstein's monster met the love of his life at the Monster's Ball.
Last year, they were married at the stroke of midnight in the church courtyard.
The love story continues... This year they are here for the baptism of their firstborn son.


----------



## Hilda

Ornaturique Interrumpitur ~ Decorating Interrupted 2012

The garage side of our home has long needed decorating. Unfortunately it's been an intimidating big blank blob and I never knew what to do. This year I finally settled on a theme and we went to work. I was really excited to reveal our new Haunted Mansion style decor with 13 Skeletons. However, Frankenstorm had other plans for us. We did not get to complete the scene and had to remove what we had up. So here is roughly one-half of the decorating we had planned. I am pleased with the overall 'vibe' after staring at that blank wall all these years. I hope it meets with approval.


----------



## Deadview

Well I'd love to see your electric bill. Not cheap is it ? By the way, great job the little kids must love to look at everything. You did a fantastic job !!!


----------



## Hilda

A few more photos from around the display...


----------



## Hilda

Many people joke that they think our display 'can be seen from outer space'. We believe that is what attracted these new visitors this year!! Unfortunately, their spaceship was unable to land due to the Hurricane... (OK, we did not get the spaceship built and put up before the storm hit. No pictures. Bummer.) There's always next year! Sorry this scene is unfinished, but we thought we would share what we did get done. 
Welcome to Area 51! Moooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Hilda

It took four weeks to put it all up... and 24 hours to rip it all down and throw it in the house before Sandy hit. All that was left on Halloween was this...









Here it is... on Halloween. EEK!! Now that is the scariest our display has ever looked!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

As always, a treat to see your blowmolds!


----------



## Hilda

Now don't be all bummed out... We had a lot of fun. I wanted to leave this on an upbeat note ~ This is our four year old. The costume choice is his own. 
Of course it was not something I could buy somewhere, so I had to wing it. This kid is a riot!!

So we leave you with our little conehead zombie from the game Plants vs. Zombies. hahahahahahahaha Happy Halloween!!!!


----------



## vampyrespro

You know what, this is by no means my style but I love it all the same. It's whimsical, and fun and festive. While I myself would never haunt this way, I love your yard display and others like it. It really captures a side of the holiday, the lighthearted carefree side, that often goes ignored.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

really cute stuff!


----------



## Aaaprn

Absolutely no one does this style better! ALWAYS a great joy to see what you put together and truly a magical display. BRAVO!!


----------



## osenator

This haunt is fantastic! Such a beautiful collection!


----------



## GhostTown

Hilda, I've said this before, but I want to say it again here.

*You are a true Halloween super star. As big as the very best. The absolute and unquestionable ruler of your genre. One of a kind artist.*

I'm so sorry that you were chopped down by the weather (again), but your display still reached epoch heights before you were forced to bring it all inside. Even your last minute display was awesome. You're amazing at what you do. Thanks for sharing it with us all.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Hey, you did a great job on the "PVC Boned" skeletons, Hilda!

I love the litlte cone-head zombie kid!


----------



## vwgirl

Love the Cozy Coupe Taxi!!!


----------



## Rania

Hilda! It all looks amazing!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Wow...just wow! I love it all! Plus thanks for all the ideas! I have a white house as well so now I have all kinds of ideas on what to put on my blank kanvas!


----------



## Hilda

WOW! I am overwhelmed with the compliments. It is greatly appreciated. We have so much fun doing this, and it sure is nice to get positive feedback from the folks who know how hard it is to get something like this together. (Did that make sense? lol)

Thanks a million!!

I big shout-out has to go to DaveintheGrave for his awesome tutorial demonstrating how to insert a pvc frame into the Bluckys. He inspired our new Skeleton Invasion scene. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Hilda

ALKONOST said:


> Can you pleeeeaaaase tell me where you found those large beatles in your front door display.


Thanks for your kind words. 

I made those beetles following a how-to. I saw them on Pinterest. 

http://www.bhg.com/halloween/outdoor-decorations/easy-to-make-scarab-beetles/

Basically, you slice a craft styrofoam egg in half. Scrape/cut two lines in the rounded side. Paint the entire thing black. Use a brown slick paint (bottle) on the lines. Insert black chenille craft pipe cleaners in as legs and antennae. ONLY thing is I used the OUTDOOR Mod Podge to seal them... However, they are STILL tacky (2 months later), and turned gloppy (white) when rained on. 

Thanks for asking. I do think they are a great impact, if we can figure out how to seal them better for outdoor use.


----------



## Hilda

...........


----------



## Hilda

Whoops. I didn't mean to bump. I was trying to fix some pictures on this thread and I don't know what I did and now I have two empty posts. LOL What shall I do to fill them up? (tap dancing)(singing) LOL


----------



## im the goddess

Looks great. I'm sure it brightened many people's day.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Wow! These are grate Pics!!!


----------



## Forever Haunting

I love it and bet the kids love it even more! Great job!


----------



## twisted mam-maw

Wow, what else can anyone say. This year I want to have my horror, gory haunt...but I want to make a special place just for the kiddies like I used too.


----------



## Trex

Your Haunt is incredible, the detail, the whimsy, it is visually stunning. What makes it work so well is the continuity, you stick to your theme, and you don't stray from the light hearted, make-believe, magical world you have created. I think where this kind of thing can de-rail is when spooky or creepy is incorporated and then for me it becomes sort of disjointed IMO. No question you are the super star of the playful, whimsical display!!


----------



## Hilda

WOW! Thank you all so much for your kind words! I am blown away. How sweet! It really means so much to us to get such positive responses. When I joined HF last year, I was nervous that my kiddie haunt would not be well received, but everyone has been so accepting and nice about it. Thanks!!


----------



## Guest

Hilda, I was thinking of you everytime I heard about Sandy, and of your Family and your marvelous display. I am so glad that everything was (sort of) ok.

You do have a world class display. I am amazed at your creative and beautiful Halloween scenes. Even my big mean 17 year old son sits down and looks at your display photos with me. 

I sincerely hope 2013 Halloween is clear and calm for you all!


----------



## annamarykahn

omg, this is truly amazing! fantastic!

i am sincerely impressed!

the stupid amount of work that goes into this just boggles the mind! people have no idea!

the detail and organization is ... wow!

stupid hurricane, the tots missed out, big time

amk


----------

